# New car giveaway saves 3,200 souls!!!!!



## Pergamum (Feb 12, 2009)

Baptist Press - Evangelist's vehicle giveaway attracts 10,300; 3,200 make professions of faith - News with a Christian Perspective


I guess souls are cheaper here - one local evangelist passed out t-shirts and baptized over 100 tribals to the south of me when the people became very interested.

Why am I working so hard? I could just be giving away stuff to bring people into the kingdom.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

Know what? In Mobile we have almost no non-Christians any longer due to the incredible success of the local 'House of Horrors'. Every year the local Master's Commission puts on a gory, loud, sensational horror house at an abandoned movie theatre. The average number of conversions each year extrapolated over the life of the project means that a mere 18-20% of the population of Mobile is unregenerate. 

I really need to quit preaching and working so hard.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 12, 2009)

So Chrysler 300LX = the gospel?


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 12, 2009)

no no - Free transportation = gospel


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 12, 2009)

So that's why we should bail out the car companies! To maintain church membership levels! It's all becoming clear.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> So that's why we should bail out the car companies! To maintain church membership levels! It's all becoming clear.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 12, 2009)

stinkin' gimmicks...it irks me when the gospel is trivialized to, let's just get them in, and have them make professions...where is the discipleship? where is the ___ (fill in the blank with any number of Reformed objections).

ps. I am off to find any other evangelical car giveaways on the net...if you want in, just let me know, I'll register you.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Baptist Press - Evangelist's vehicle giveaway attracts 10,300; 3,200 make professions of faith - News with a Christian Perspective
> 
> 
> I guess souls are cheaper here - one local evangelist passed out t-shirts and baptized over 100 tribals to the south of me when the people became very interested.
> ...



I served as an elder for about five years. When people who WANTED this type of hype and nonsense to "draw the crowd" took over, I resigned my eldership and membership and walked out on an all- boards meeting. This was a crew that had a Reformed constitution, but the leaders wanted results (numbers), at any cost.....including compromise.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Feb 12, 2009)

If it takes one free car to get a person to profess faith, how many will it take to get him to come to church weekly for the next five years? How many will it take to get him praying and reading his Bible on a regular basis? How many will it take to get him to deal seriously with the major areas of sin in his life? ("I'll give you a free car if you stop sleeping with your neighbor's wife, and if you're still being faithful to your wife a year from now I'll give you the title.") I don't know how good this is for the kingdom of God, but it's definitely good news for the Big Three in Detroit.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2009)

gives a new spin to Rhonda-gotta-Honda


----------



## sofarawaykisses (Feb 14, 2009)

hahah I like how after you watch a "testimony video" on the threeminutestory.com website, they ask you questions afterward to make sure your listening!!! and if you get it wrong you have to watch a different "testimony" and answer another question in order to enter in for the car.



REDICULOUS.
pretty discusting if you ask me.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 14, 2009)

Simon the Sorcerer would be proud.

Theognome


----------



## asc (Feb 15, 2009)

Baptist Press seems to think it was quite the sucess...that's embarassing. But i guess it just typifies the easy believism, decision-focused, perpetual rededications that characterize Christianity here. Anyone else notice that the person who won the car was a "prayer group leader"?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2009)

I would love to interview this evangelist.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 15, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I would love to interview this evangelist.



I'm sure you would, and I'm just as certain that he'd be miserable and squirming in his seat.

Theognome


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 15, 2009)

In order for this to 'biblical' evangelism, shouldn't they have given away an Honda Accord? 

Baptist Press - News With A Christian Perspective.

This I think is a great idea! I hate going door to door at -40F. Now we can just have a website and a truck giveaway. (In Fairbanks, AK a car like that just won't do.) Better yet a snow machine giveaway. I predict the entire conversion of the Fairbanks North Star Borough by the end of next winter. We can even have a buffalo ticket drawing for hunting season.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2009)

Ronnie Hill Ministries

Above is Ronnie Hill's link so you can congratulate him on his guestbook.


----------



## calgal (Feb 15, 2009)

Janis Joplin's response: [video=youtube;Dlh0PufsqBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dlh0PufsqBc&feature=related[/video]

Pardon any inadvertent blasphemy but this song popped into my head for some reason....


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 15, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> In order for this to 'biblical' evangelism, shouldn't they have given away an Honda Accord?



Yes, agreed. After all the Apostles drove a Honda car. See Acts 1:14 (start of verse).


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 15, 2009)

Stephen L Smith said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > In order for this to 'biblical' evangelism, shouldn't they have given away an Honda Accord?
> ...



Glad somebody got it.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 16, 2009)

Shouldn't the draw the crowd "church growth" gurus drive Plymouth Demons


----------

